# Just started skiing



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

You can learn to ski. Start out easy on the bunny hill learning to snowplow and control your speed. Then start stepping it up. It's just like kayaking, the more you go, the better you get. It also might help to take a lesson. You will learn enough the lesson that you can progress on your own afterwards.


----------



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

yea man..... 26 is way too old. Don't do it.

Don't you know that at your age a broken hip is basicly a death sentence.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

I didn't start kayaking until I was over 30 and am comfortable on class 4 and have paddled some bigger stuff on occasion. Stick with it and follow above advice and you will get it.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

So, if you want to hate skiing, hate the people who love skiing, and generally experience divorce level emotions, let a friend try to teach you to ski. Take at least one lesson from someone who knows how to teach skiing. Take a few lessons if you can afford it.

Some would say "no offense intended to those awesome skiers who try to teach." I'm going the opposite route: Just because you're an awesome skier, hit the bc every weekend, and can shred the gnar doesn't mean you know shit about teaching a beginner. Worse, you probably suck at it which renders your efforts into poison. I've seen more people give up skiing because of a friend, not because they can't do it.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

I am a PSIA certified ski instructor, I have been teaching for over 23 years. I have had many clients that well were well into their 60's. Just last week I had a return client that will be celebrating her 80th birthday this year!

So, 26 is not going to be a problem. In fact I get a lot of folks in the 20-30 age range in my lessons. The biggest obstacle to learning isn't age but attitude. Kids learn fast because they are open to learning and don't bring a lot of mental baggage.

My advice it to ignore the comments of others and make your own decision. If skiing is of interest and you enjoy the challenge of learning a new skill then go for it. The fastest way to pick up new skills is to take lessons from a qualified professional. 

Look at some of the smaller ski areas that have strong ski schools and cater more to the beginning skier. The 'Gems of the Rockies' resorts (Eldora, Cooper, Loveland, etc) don't have the big bump terrain of the large resorts instead they have acres of beginner and intermediate terrain with a strong focus teaching. At these smaller resorts you are able to save a few bucks and are more likely to be in a class of 5 instead of a class of 15. If you are able to take a lesson on a week day you might be the only one in your group, getting the one on one instruction of a private lesson at a group rate!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

hojo said:


> So, if you want to hate skiing, hate the people who love skiing, and generally experience divorce level emotions, let a friend try to teach you to ski. Take at least one lesson from someone who knows how to teach skiing. Take a few lessons if you can afford it.


I agree with the advice about taking a professional lesson. Skiing is like kayaking in that it's best to learn proper technique early, rather than try and break bad habits later.


----------



## one_elk (Jun 10, 2005)

I also agree with the sentiments of last two posters, take a lesson or three from a professional, not your friend, not the good meaning person who says they can save you some money and certainly not from your mom “rrr”. After skiing for a lot of years, teaching skiing for a number of years bla bla bla I can tell you that you will be way ahead by taking a lesson from a professional. Skiing can have a steep learning curve and can also be very humbling but if start with a strong foundation the sky is the limit. Good luck and have a great time.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

I've seen lessons work and fail, and same for friends teaching. You are certainly not to old to learn. Legit equipment makes a big difference, primarily boots which is your interface. Using packed out rental gear or borrowed gear isn't far off from trying to kayak without thigh braces.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Getting good at snowboarding is easier than getting good at skiing.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't trust anyone who tells you they are a good skier. I started in my twentys and have been skiing, probably 20 -30 days a year for 16 years, and I still find plenty to challenge me. I started with rental gear, then improved significantly on hand-me-down gear and began to discover what I liked and didn't like. When I finally purchased gear, I began to explore more terrain on equipment I became familiar with and trusted. I replaced my packed out cold boots and enjoyed spending more time on the mountain. Last year, I got new skis and they still haven't been in deep, deep powder. I'm excited to see what I can get into this weekend.

Jump right in and enjoy the snow now that will be the water you kayak later!


----------



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

Stop now! Invest the $ in house or retirement fund before it's to late at your age!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

My husband learned to ski in his late 30's and became a ripping awesome tele skier. Lessons ARE good, just listen to your gut whether they work for you. Don't be afraid or embarrassed to fall, you're not skiing hard enough if you don't, at least you're not learning as much.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

My girlfriend is an instructor, and I plan to take lessons from others as well. I will be taking lessons from two different people on saturday. Both great instructors, and neither is my girlfriend


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

lhowemt said:


> Don't be afraid or embarrassed to fall, you're not skiing hard enough if you don't, at least you're not learning as much.


Great advice right there....my dad and gramps always told me "if you're not falling, you're not trying hard enough"....I live by it. I grew up with the mentality that falling is fun....although it hurts just a liiiiiitle bit more these days.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I took up tele 10 years ago, and REALLY enjoyed the learning process.
I was skiing faster and faster on alpine gear and jumping off dumb stuff. Falls were infrequent, but HURT when they occurred.

On freeheel gear, I spent 4-5 years on the blue runs and fell a lot, but they were all easy falls. I'm back on black diamond runs now, but have slowed down in my late 30's and am glad I'm not taking the same hard falls I was in my late 20's!

I'm thinking of taking up boarding in a few years, especially if my kids take it up then. Learning is fun.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

*I don't actually espouse this...*

Good thread. I think the point was made and it was a good discussion even if I did use negativity and foul language. Though, in keeping with the buzz spirit, we cannot go quietly into the end of this thread.

[troll]







[/troll]


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

lmao!


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

mjpowhound said:


> Getting good at snowboarding is easier than getting good at skiing.


If that's true then why are there so many shitty snowboarders on the hill?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

soylent green said:


> If that's true then why are there so many shitty snowboarders on the hill?


Because 9 out of 10 Texans choose to snowboard.


----------



## one_elk (Jun 10, 2005)

mjpowhound said:


> Getting good at snowboarding is easier than getting good at skiing.


Yeah but then you still don't know how to ski and you are a Snowboarder....what then?


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Snowboarding is for people who ski like shit.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

nemi west said:


> yea man..... 26 is way too old. Don't do it.
> 
> Don't you know that at your age a broken hip is basicly a death sentence.


@ nemi. You made me laught way too hard! Thanks. 

OP, give it 3 solid days and pretend like your carring a half rake of beer in your hands. You'll be rocking it in no time. good luck. 

PS: a lesson from a good instructor you don't know is advice!


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

lhowemt said:


> Snowboarding is for people who ski like shit.


 
my sides hurt. you people are killing me.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> OP, give it 3 solid days and pretend like your carring a half rake of beer in your hands. You'll be rocking it in no time. good luck.


A _tray_ of _draft_ beer.

If he thinks he's got half a rack in a suitcase, he'll be swinging it over his head! :laughing: (Or debating himself whether to drain or not drain!)


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

It sounds like you've already had a lesson, and still struggled. Are you the type of person that likes to figure stuff out on your own, or do you like other people to show you? If the former I say skip the lessons, watch some good skiers, and go for it. If you like lessons then it sounds like you should try another instructor and see if you get better results.

I started skiing a few years ago in my mid thirties and had no problems. It's not an age thing, although the fact that it hurts more and longer when you fall than it did as a teenager means you can expect it to take a little longer to pick it up.

I don't know how to ski alpine (yeah hojo, I tele ), but watching people at the resorts it really looks to me that they teach people to snow plow because it's easy to pick up and can be used to get out of trouble. However, it also looks like it teaches you bad habits that you're going to have to break when you learn how to ski for real. If you're not afraid of falling I'd say try skipping the snow plow altogether. That's my advice as a non-alpine skier who doesn't like to take lessons, so ignoring it might be the smartest thing you could do.



mjpowhound said:


> Getting good at snowboarding is easier than getting good at skiing.


I had a far easier time learning to ski than snowboard, but I'd expect whichever one you learn second ends up being easier.


----------



## BoscoBoater (Jul 11, 2006)

jaffy said:


> watching people at the resorts it really looks to me that they teach people to snow plow because it's easy to pick up and can be used to get out of trouble. However, it also looks like it teaches you bad habits that you're going to have to break when you learn how to ski for real. If you're not afraid of falling I'd say try skipping the snow plow altogether.


The problem is that these days they don't seem to teach the transition turn you need to know to bridge the gap from a snowplow to a carved parallel turn. 

We need to bring back the Stem Christy Turn! 


Beginner Snow Skiing Lessons : Stem Christi Turns: Skiing Tips - YouTube


IMHO, FWIW.............


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

My advice - don't address your girlfriend as "my current girlfriend" or she might not be your current girlfriend anymore. 

My skiing advice - If there's one piece of equipment to invest any real money in, it's your boots. Good boots are the difference in responsiveness, building good technique, comfort, and warmth. All the rest you can tweak as you progress in your skill sets.


----------

